# Will getting rubbing alcohol in your eye casuse the eye to go blind?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

topic


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, and give you aids.

As long as you wash out the eye in an eye bath or something with warm water it will be fine.

Next question:
Why do you intend on knowing this? I don't recommend it.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Yes, and give you aids.
> 
> As long as you wash out the eye in an eye bath or something with warm water it will be fine.
> 
> ...


Because the stuff accidentally got in my eye.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can you see fine now? Have you washed your eye out? Then you will be fine.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Can you see fine now? Have you washed your eye out? Then you will be fine.


I can see out the eye, but I'm not sure if I washed all of it out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If it is no longer stinging then you have and you will be fine.

/topic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The alcohol evaporates anyway. It's gone by now. You have nothing to worry about.

You can't get a D-U-EYE for it. :duck


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

freakingout said:


> I can see out the eye, but I'm not sure if I washed all of it out.


The alcohol most likely went behind your eye and is eating away at your retina.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

freakingout said:


> Because the stuff accidentally got in my eye.


Freakingout, how do you manage to get yourself into life-threatening situations so often?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> The alcohol evaporates anyway. It's gone by now. You have nothing to worry about.
> 
> You can't get a D-U-EYE for it. :duck


Here:
















Finish the job.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

It will travel into your brain and you will lose 3/4 of it. It's okay you'll still manage to save a tiny part of your brain. Won't even make a difference!


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, It looks like my eye is fine.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Socially Anxious said:


> The alcohol most likely went behind your eye and is eating away at your retina.


:teeth



freakingout said:


> Thanks guys, It looks like my eye is fine.


That was a quick turn around. Looks like you have overcome your paranoia surrounding your health. Good for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's what you need to do. Counteract the thinking.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what you need to do. Counteract the thinking.


I initially read,_ "Cataract the thinking."_ Hahah


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Last year over 4,000 people died from that


----------

